# Decoupling experience from taking exam



## StructuresNerd (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello,

I have a question about SE exam. I am a registered EIT in Texas since 2014. In April 2017 I took the PE Civil Structural exam from Texas and passed. I registered for PE Structural by using the decoupling rule. I have 2 years of experience under the guidance of a PE but did not apply to TBPE separately to allow me to sit for PE instead I registered through NCEES website and they approved registration. Is this decoupling rule valid for taking SE exam as well (if I register in Texas)?

Thanks


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd contact the Texas board directly, I don't know if anyone on here can give you the most accurate advice.


----------



## rtrutsab (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes it is valid for SE a well. I registered for SE in Texas via decoupling before I got required experience this April.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 15, 2017)

I've posted before on this, and a word of warning - you may want to think about future comity/reciprocity which can be problematic.  Some state laws require that you complete the 4 years of experience prior to the test, and it could go to the point of making you retake the tests if you wanted to get registered in them.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 30, 2017)

Are there actual states that require a re-test though?  Many states haven't decoupled and require you to accrue 4yrs of experience prior to taking the test in their state.  But usually you can still be licensed by comity in that state once you have completed the 4yrs of experience.  You might be right, but I'm unaware of any states currently that actually make you retest.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 30, 2017)

smahurin said:


> Are there actual states that require a re-test though?  Many states haven't decoupled and require you to accrue 4yrs of experience prior to taking the test in their state.  But usually you can still be licensed by comity in that state once you have completed the 4yrs of experience.  You might be right, but I'm unaware of any states currently that actually make you retest.


I don't know of anyone who has had to retake, but I do know one who had to go do an in person interview with the a board.  Some states still put up warnings, for instance Louisiana: 

http://www.lapels.com/Appindiv.html

"*If you ever apply for professional engineer licensure in another jurisdiction, you MAY be required to take the Principles and Practice of Engineering examination again. Some jurisdictions may not honor the “early taking” of the Principles and Practice of Engineering examination prior to obtaining the requisite progressive engineering experience."*


----------



## smahurin (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow, that's crazy.  I realize each state can do whatever they chose, but it just seems crazy to even consider making someone retake a passing exam in a different city just to prove that they can pass the same exam in "their" state as well.  But I don't make the rules.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 2, 2017)

When I took the test, there were two guys (CO &amp; GA) who were licensed but taking it in Ohio die to not meeting Ohio's requirements. So, it does happen. Ohio is one of the state's that won't accept a 'decoupled' license for comity.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jul 2, 2017)

smahurin said:


> Wow, that's crazy.  I realize each state can do whatever they chose, but it just seems crazy to even consider making someone retake a passing exam in a different city just to prove that they can pass the same exam in "their" state as well.  But I don't make the rules.


It is not about what state you took it in, but about the way the law is written for the experience requirement.  Some state laws require that 4 years must be obtained before taking the test.  So even if you have more experience beyond 4 years you still would never meet the requirement.  You can take it anywhere as long as you wait until you hit the 4.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Jul 3, 2017)

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> When I took the test, there were two guys (CO &amp; GA) who were licensed but taking it in Ohio die to not meeting Ohio's requirements. So, it does happen. Ohio is one of the state's that won't accept a 'decoupled' license for comity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I took the decoupled PE exam last April and have read these warnings non-stop since a few months before I took it.  Ohio is the only state that I have read actual accounts of having to re-take exams.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 3, 2017)

thedaywa1ker said:


> > 16 hours ago, Ken PE 3.1 said: When I took the test, there were two guys (CO &amp; GA) who were licensed but taking it in Ohio die to not meeting Ohio's requirements. So, it does happen. Ohio is one of the state's that won't accept a 'decoupled' license for comity.
> > Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> I took the decoupled PE exam last April and have read these warnings non-stop since a few months before I took it.  Ohio is the only state that I have read actual accounts of having to re-take exams.


I think LA has similar warnings. It is just advice to people that may need a multi state license in the future. I imagine Ohio will change their policy in time, they just haven't yet.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

